# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Echinometra lucunter

## Matias Gomes

Echinometra lucunter 
se alimenta de algas calcareas

Echinometra lucunter (Linnaeus, 1758) apresenta espinhos relativamente grossos e bastante resistentes. A coloração dos espinhos e carapaça varia do marrom escuro ao negro. Conhecida popularmente pelo nome de "pindá", é  uma espécie muito abundante em nossa costa, predominantemente litorânea e freqüentemente encontrada  dentro de  locas escavadas em rochas, em regiões de mar calmo ou batido. Alimenta-se de algas e animais incrustrantes. Ocorre desde a Flórida até o sul do Brasil, bem como em regiões costeiras de ilhas, tais como Antilhas, Bermudas, Ascenção, Santa Helena e Angola

----------

